# Old gold shines the brightest~



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

On Saturday we welcomed a new dog into our pack. His name is Walter. He is about 13. He was dumped in a shelter in Florida where he was being held only to see if anyone claimed him (they didn't) and was going to be put down as soon as his legal day of adoption came. He was a mess of course - less than 50 pounds, almost all of his teeth ground down to the gums, missing hair, tumors here and there on his body including a good-sized one in his ear, both ears severely infected, covered in mats and loaded with worms. THANKFULLY he was HW negative.........which I still don't believe! A wonderful volunteer pulled him and contacted us about him and another old gal who was going to be PTS as well. This old pair of worn out GR's made their trek up North over the weekend and the rest is history. Walter's traveling companion Lou is now happy in a loving home and Walter is right at my feet. He's a sweet old boy - doesn't ask for much...just a place to lay his head. Walter makes Ruthie look like a track star...but he still has enough "oomph" left in him to give and receive love.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What a great thing you did Lisa as always. He looks so comfortable but yet deep in thought. I am guessing he probably cannot believe he was lucky enough to end up in such a loving home and I am sure Ruthie will let him know that she is the queen. LOL!!! Glad you were able to get him Lisa. Hopefully he will get to know the true meaning of love and happiness in the time he has left. Congratulations once again and its a great thing you did.
Forgot to add Lisa, great photos of the gang too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

{Applauding} Great job! Walter looks like a white faced love. Loved your thread title.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you for saving him--I find it amazing coming from Florida he is HW neg. Thank God for all miracles though. 

He sounds like an amazing dog.


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

That is such a wonderful thing you've done for him, taking him in. He's a beautiful dog, and looks like a sweetie.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

What a lovely old gold! Thanks so much for taking him in. Looks like he's already part of the pack.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

HW negative---that IS a miracle! Thank you for helping Walter.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you!!!! There'll be a special place at the Bridge that has your name and all the good deeds you've done. RESCUE (&RESCUER"S) ROCK


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice old guy. He looks so happy now. He is lucky to have found you.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

njb said:


> Thank you for saving him--I find it amazing coming from Florida he is HW neg. Thank God for all miracles though.
> 
> He sounds like an amazing dog.


 
Me too...I am going to have another HW test done tomorrow when he goes to the vet - just to be sure! I am SO shocked that I just can't believe it...seems like a dog at his age and in his condition would be HW pos. But, miracles DO happen!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Your post just made my morning! You are a true angel on earth. Bless you for saving this sweet old guy and giving him the chance he deserves.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

You made my morning, Lisa. Walter looks like a real charmer. Old gold is just so special.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

You've done it again, Lisa, well done !! Walter is a very lucky boy.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh Lisa.. what a wonderful thing you did! he looks really happy... what a sweet looking boy!!!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank You so much for taking Walter in! He looks so content. I'm sure he can't believe his good fortune. I hope he has many more happy years with you.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Walter goes to the vet today. I am a little concerned about him though - last night I felt this large almost sheet-like mass on his side. It doesn't feel like a fatty tumor - it deeper under the skin - feels like it could be on a muscle. It's about the size of my hand from finger tips to wrist. Poor boy.

The good news though is he is starting to relax - when he first arrived he was really beside himself - panting, pacing, confused, seemed to be in pain. Now he is following me around, resting comfortably, sleeping soundly - even was dreaming last night. He eats pretty well - so that's a good sign. I just want him to be comfortable.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Every so often I hear a story about an older dog winding up in rescue or worse and always wonder how does such and old animal get there? Even if the owner doesn't really like animals, you gotta have some feeling for something you've had 'lying around the house' for so many years. People even get attach to inanimate objects like cars or a pair of jeans simply because its been part of their life for so long... if you've kept a dog for that long (even if he was chain in the backyard... you still cared enough to feed and water him) how can you discard him after 10, 12, 13 years? Then it struck me... what happens when an elderly owner dies and has left no provision for care of their beloved pet? Maybe your 'old gold' is such an animal... and has lost a dear sweet companion too. I hope any single people with dogs, especially if you are older and without close relatives, have thought about this and provided for the possibility the you might be the one who 'goes' first.

Sweet dog... hope the 'slab' is nothing serious...


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Walter is a very handsome golden! I'm sure he is glad to be in a loving and caring home again.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Senior goldens are so worth it. Lisa you are terrific to do this. Has anyone ever heard of the movie person in Calif. that takesw in old goldens? I was a part of a much much smaller forum (can't remember the name) and someone mentioned this famous person (director I think) and he had a large estate where he rescued senior goldens to live out the rest of their life in comfort. What a wonderful person.

tanx beth


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Steve is right, there is a special place for all of you who do the rescue work, take in the unwanted, unloved dogs who only want to love and be loved. About all we can do is donate to a few rescue places, including one in mid Florida. however, we when are down to only honey or possibily honey and kayCee, we plan to adopted old goldens. At our age, young dogs don't seem to practical. Besides, the old dogs are harder to place.

i am so happy happy Walter found a great home to live out his life.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh Lisa, I am so happy you have him...I hope all goes well with his vet visit...are you fostering him...or has he joined the ranks?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa,

You truly are a wonderful Golden Mom! Whatever time Walter has left, will be wonderfully spent with you, whether it be an hour, a day, or years.........


----------

